# Its going to be 48 degrees!!!!



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Who is going fishing. I will be going to Nelson on Sunday, I was supposed to go on Sat but I forgot there is a wedding I have to attend.

James


----------



## youngfisher7641 (Mar 7, 2007)

lakes r still frozen here in iowa


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Theres always Ice fishing. Lake Nelson doesn't freeze over due to a heated plant. In North Dakota this lake is a great place to get rid of the winter blues.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It was 65 degrees on Saturday when I was in Elgin and I was thinking about Nelson...How did you do?


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I ended up going on sunday morning. Didn't do too well from the bank. On saturday the bank by the outlet was crushed with fisherman. Combat fishing is the term. My friend Paul was out Saturday in a boat. They wacked em pretty good. Using cranks and Jigs. Saturday there was no wind, a perfect day to fish. On sunday it was cloudy and cold until 1230. Not to mention it was kinda windy. The outlet bank is getting a lot of fishing pressure right now. I am going to bring my small boat next time I head down to fish. Sunday also showed the water very muddy. Almost the dark color mud. The water level went up a foot or so. If you fish the bank by the outlet, on weekends you better get there qucik before it fills up. Nelson usually is busy while all the other closer lakes are still frozen. When the lakes unfreeze then the crowds at nelson wont be so bad. I might drop by the lake really quick for an hour or two.


----------

